# John Deere



## JDeere13 (May 11, 2012)

Where's a good place to buy used John Deere lawn or patio tractors? Would like to have a 318 or 110 with a plow


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

JDeere13 said:


> Where's a good place to buy used John Deere lawn or patio tractors? Would like to have a 318 or 110 with a plow


Welcome to the forum. Gosh for your area, ebay is loaded with them, as is craigslist.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd watch CL & local classifieds. ~~ grnspot


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Ebay, Craigslist, your local newspaper, estate auctions, farm auctions, tractor shows, and also check ALL your local "any-brand" dealers for Deere trade ins.


----------

